# Baden Powel



## littleowl (Jan 1, 2015)

We had a trip to Poole to see our son and family.
I saw this statue of Baden Powell looking over towards Brownsea Island site of the first Scout Jamboree


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2015)

:coolpics:


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2015)

I keep promising myself a trip to Brownsea Island..might get there next summer with any luck..


----------

